# Kielbasa and Sauerkraut!



## jpollman

Needed a change of pace for dinner. I decided on Kielbasa and Sauerkraut. It's almost done, I can't wait!










John


----------



## REG

Any leftovers?


----------



## MSUICEMAN

nice! thats what i'm talking about!


----------



## wally-eye

.:lol:


----------



## Flag Up

wally-eye said:


> .:lol:


 
:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Petronius

I remember the first time I made something like that. No one told me to wash the kraut first.:yikes:
I see your electric stove. Now I know why you cut the legs off that Dutch Oven.


----------



## KrossJr

Man, that is a beautifull thing...


----------



## jpollman

I wish I'd have had a few mushrooms but I didn't so I had to make do. 

I usually simmer the kraut and potatoes with a bottle of Labatts while the Kielbasa is browning. All I had was Bud and that worked fine. When the sausage is good and browned (actually pretty well blackened) I dump the kraut, potato, beer mixture into the skillet and let it cook down a bit.

I've got to remember this and do it more often. It's so easy and so good!

John


----------



## Papa Greco

jpollman said:


> I wish I'd have had a few mushrooms but I didn't so I had to make do.
> 
> I usually simmer the kraut and potatoes with a bottle of Labatts while the Kielbasa is browning. All I had was Bud and that worked fine. When the sausage is good and browned (actually pretty well blackened) I dump the kraut, potato, beer mixture into the skillet and let it cook down a bit.
> 
> I've got to remember this and do it more often. It's so easy and so good!
> 
> John


I know this is going to sound funny but try it! I make my kielbasa and kraut just about the same way but chop up a few apples (peel on) and onions and add it to the kraut as it is cooking. The apples take just a little bit of the bite away, and well I like onions with everything! 

I just made a batch of smoked kielbasa Wednesday. I might have to cook some with kraut tonight! 

Mike (Papa) Greco


----------



## Elk5012

We have never tried making on the stove top. Looks great! Usually we fry up the kielbasa and onions, par boil the potatoes add the kraut and finish cooking it slowly in the oven. We also add a pinch of brown sugar to sweetin the pot.


----------



## jpollman

I've done it in a crock pot and that worked well. But stove top is quick and easy. Here's what I do.

Rinse the sauerkraut thoroughly and put it in a large sauce pan. Then pour in one bottle or can of beer of your choice. Then I add one can of sliced white potatoes (drained). Bring to a simmer over medium heat while the Kielbasa is cooking. Heat large skillet to medium-high. Slice Kielbasa and just before adding to the hot pan, I add about one or two tablespoons of butter and let it melt. Add Kielbasa to hot pan and brown thoroughly. I add some chopped onion at this time. I like to let the Kielbasa brown to the point of being blackened along the edges. It will start to stick to the bottom of the pan but that's OK. Just keep stirring it and flipping it with a spatula. When it's all blackened around the edges, slowly pour the sauerkraut, beer, potatoes into the skillet. I add about 1/3 of the mix to the skillet and with a spatula stir it around. This will deglaze the pan and you'll get a nice "sauce". Then add the rest of the kraut and fold it in. Then just simmer over medium heat until the beer is cooked down That's all there is to it. Sometimes I'll add a drained can of sliced mushrooms to the kraut while simmering. That's really good too.

John


----------



## Petronius

Where's the bacon?


----------



## vexilar4life

yumm


----------



## fathom this

You guys are killing me!! That is one of my all time favorites. I just made a visit to 20th Century Meats in GR for some of their fresh Kielbasa.
They have the best there is made.


----------



## karl

I make it some thing like that. Drain and rinse kraut and set on the side. Brown the sausage and maybe some smoked chops in a skillet with higher sides, add onions and mushrooms, remove meat, deglaze with half a beer and add kraut and mix. Sprinke some caraway seeds, spread a layer of thinly sliced peeled granny smith apples and put meats on top. Cover and slow simmer adding the other half of the beer as needed. Really good with Roast Garlic smashed reds and crusty bread. I'm convinced, that's what's for dinner tonite.


----------



## Airoh

As a kid, just the thought of this sort of food could really turn me off. 
I read this now and my mouth waters!:lol:
Going to a Polish dinner Saturday night, and am looking forward to it.


----------



## BigDaddy

Where do you guys get your kielbasa from? I get it from Shrowdeks (not sure on spelling) it is located on Mound and M-59. Best and cleanest around.


----------



## Elk5012

BigDaddy said:


> Where do you guys get your kielbasa from? I get it from Shrowdeks (not sure on spelling) it is located on Mound and M-59. Best and cleanest around.


 I make my own kielbasa


----------



## MSUICEMAN

i've made my own (love it, but a ton of work), i like wisbiski's also, it tastes really close to my recipe. randazzos carries it. that is for fresh kielbasa. for smoked kielbasa, I'm more of a whatever sounds good at the time from polish market.

oh, and its Srodeks.


----------



## CFHntrfun

My mouths watering...this dish was a staple growing up my family ate it at least every other week...should cook it for my guy....I've always shredded a head of raw cabbage and added it...it adds extra "juice" and flavor besides the kraut and other goodies.

Speaking of cabbage, can't wait till next week...bought a corned beef brisket and fixin's for St Paddys day.....if only I could get green beer at home .


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------

